# Please help me.



## the_dr38 (Aug 23, 2005)

Firstly I apologise as this is a double post because I appear to have posted it in the beginner forum earlier - apologies for that. But I am very worried as I have recently purchased a new red cap Oranda and placed it into my tank with my orange bubble eye. I put the bag with the new fish into the tank for 1.2 an hour to allow the fish to adjust to the temperature of the water in the tank before releasing him intop the tank properley as instructed by the person at the pet shop. He was fine for two days and now he constantly stays under the filter. Today I found him leaning against the filter and not moving. The bubble eye has also began to stay under the filter. I am hoping that this fish has not got a swim-bladder problem already and has infected the water as this happened to my last one and sadly I lost him. Can somebody please help me. By the way I bought a new brand of flake food but this was sold to me by the same person. Any replies will be greatly appreciated as I really dont want to lose this fish. I also notice that the bubble eye has red blood patches over his skin, on his tail and also a big patch on his head. This is most unusual as he normally has perfect skin. The oranda is now in a separate container. He is just floating on the bottom (the right way up). I think he is just about still alive but he seems to have a lump sticking out of his left side at the back which is much larger than the right. This is the 3rd time that I have lost an Oranda. Could it just be that orandas dont mix well with bubble eyes? Or maybe the other fish is just happy in his tank on his own?

Any replies would be greatly appreciated as I really dont want to lose either of them???
Thanks

L.Dudley


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

sounds like some kind of cyst coused by psedomainosis bacteria(spelling)it sounds like cysts might be on the inside of him to i think it can be treated with metronidazole,or i could be wrong and its soemthing else...

as for the bubble eye its either red sores or a parasite melafix or a copper based med should work


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

How big is this tank?
What are your water chemistry parameters and temperature?
They could have been hanging out under the filter for the same reason that we would sit by a fan, trying to catch an aquatic breeze.

Treat for fungus and bacterial infection. Feed pepso food for a few days if they're still eating. Melafix should also help, along with a tablespoon of salt for every 5 gallons.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I think in the fancy goldfish there is generally a side that is noticeably bigger or shaped differently than the other. Its from one of the organs... However, you could still have a problem.

Goldfish like to sleep on the bottom of the tank, so if you can adjust your filter intake adjust it so its higher in the water and that way your fish can sleep without having to swim away from the filter intake all the time.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree with theoldsalt. Check your water parameters. Ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite. Red streaks in the fins could indicate a imbalance or high level of one or more of these. 

The addition of a second fish could have set your tank into a new cycle and started to create spikes.


----------



## the_dr38 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi guys, I wish I could have acted quicker but unfortunately the fishes condition seemed to get worse over night. I had some salt left over from the last time and did add some to the tank, I also separated them but they did not pull through. A real shame as not only did I care for them greatly but the one I had for a year (orange bubble eye) was a gift from my girlfriend and meant a lot to me. I don't know if I want any more now because I obviously don't know how to look after them. If in the future I do then I will do a lot more research into looking after them properley. Many thanks any how 

L.Dudley


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Don't be discouraged. It sounds like you're a beginner and this has been a learning experience for you. Don't give up. Do a bit more looking into the kind of fish you're getting, and learn about them inside-out. Don't be afraid to ask for answers to the questions you have. I got a koi about a month ago and it died on me because of a silly mistake I made (not knowing the affects of the treatment I was giving on the infection the fish had were opposite of what I was aiming for..). I loved the fish, too, but that's not stopping me from fishkeeping. Fishkeeping is truely one big learning experience. You'll never know everything and can learn something new every day.


----------

